# Replacement windshield.



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My front passenger side developed a 6" crack.
BMW wants $1,600.00 to replace the windshield.
I called around and Speedy Auto Glass quoted $600.
I guess rain-sensing windshield has its disadvantage in the costs of replacing windshield!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The disadvantage I was told is that sometimes the gasket for the rain sensor breaks and needs replacing. I'd bet though that a good glass person would have a simple remedy for that. I wonder if the dealer even replaces windshields or just out sources the job.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Dumb question. I have a small place that needs to be glue injected to keep a crack from starting. Any special precautions since it's a BMW? I took a rock hit from another car on a desolate road in colorado rockies.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> Dumb question. I have a small place that needs to be glue injected to keep a crack from starting. Any special precautions since it's a BMW? I took a rock hit from another car on a desolate road in colorado rockies.


Nothing special.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm on windshield #3. First time, I used an independent company but paid a premium for factory BMW glass. The next time, I went with PPG glass which my insurance covered.

The glass quality of the PPG windshield is great. The rain sensor seems to be off a little on the non-factory glass, which kind of bends the cord over a little. My rearview mirror also came off once and had to be re-attached. A friend encountered both issues on his 335d when he went with non factory glass.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

831Doug said:


> I'm on windshield #3. First time, I used an independent company but paid a premium for factory BMW glass. The next time, I went with PPG glass which my insurance covered.
> 
> The glass quality of the PPG windshield is great. The rain sensor seems to be off a little on the non-factory glass, which kind of bends the cord over a little. My rearview mirror also came off once and had to be re-attached. A friend encountered both issues on his 335d when he went with non factory glass.


Unfortunately my insurance does not cover windshield.
So if the non-OEM windshield has issues with the rain sensing feature I'm tempted to use non-rain sensing windshield which is $300+!
I had to replace my Jetta's windshield early this year and opted for the non VW windshield for $300+ instead for $500 for the VW product.

I drive a lot of highway miles and stone chips are a real hazard. Thus for the cost of a BMW windshield I can pay for 5 replacement (non-rain sensing) windshield.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

BB_cuda said:


> Dumb question. I have a small place that needs to be glue injected to keep a crack from starting. Any special precautions since it's a BMW? I took a rock hit from another car on a desolate road in colorado rockies.


They usually have to drill a hole near the spot that needs to be repaired before they inject the filler. They have you sign a waiver that there is a chance that the windshield may be broken beyond repair. That happened on my first window. I've had at least 3 other repairs on my previous cars and they worked perfectly.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

DC-IT said:


> Unfortunately my insurance does not cover windshield.
> So if the non-OEM windshield has issues with the rain sensing feature I'm tempted to use non-rain sensing windshield which is $300+!
> I had to replace my Jetta's windshield early this year and opted for the non VW windshield for $300+ instead for $500 for the VW product.
> 
> I drive a lot of highway miles and stone chips are a real hazard. Thus for the cost of a BMW windshield I can pay for 5 replacement (non-rain sensing) windshield.


The rain sensing feature works perfectly with the aftermarket glass.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
I guess I should use after market windshield.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


----------

